# صلوا معنا .. لنجد ضالا ..!



## bahaa_06 (1 مارس 2010)

*+*
*يا أبو الحنان والرحمة*
*يا نبع التعزية والأمان*
*إن حمولى الآن إزادت على كتفى*
*لا استطيع حملها*
*لا أقوى على المسير*
*عيونى ثكلت من كثرة دموعى *
*لا أرى الطريق جيدا*
*معالمه باهته*
*انى لا ارى سوى قتامه خطاياى*
*رجائى فيك انت وحدك سيدى*
*انى معتاد دائما انك تبدأ فى الركض نحوى*
*فانا سيدى ابنك الضال*
*أجول دون هدف دون عزيمة *
*انى أتوق لرؤياك فتحنن على*
*الم تجول أياما لتبحث عن خروف ضال*
*فانا هنا يا سيدى*
*منتظر مجيئك لى *
*فأرجلي عالقتين فى دروب شائكة*
*ويداى منهكتان من حملى الثقيل*
*انا هنا سيدى وحيدا*
*وقلبى يتوق ان يرى يداك الحانيتان*
*تتلامس مع جسدى الضعيف*
*لتبرئه من جراحه القاتله*
*وتحمله لتضعه على كتفيك الحانيان*
*اه يا سيدى *
*يا لشقاوتى*
*فكم بعدت عنك*
*فكم ارهقتك بتيهانى*
*ولكنك اله رحوم*
*رءوف*
*كثير التحنن*
*المس بأصابعك كل جرح فى*
*لن أتألم *
*لن أتأوه *
*فأنى واثق فى شفائك *
*نعم قم سيدى لأجل شقاء المساكين *
*قم لأجل تنهد البائسين*
*وارنا خلاصك يا ملك الأكوان*
*انت قريب سيدى *
*اليس كذلك*
*انت تسمعنى الان*
*اليس كذلك*
*فأنت مجدى أنت رافع رأسى*
*ترسى ومجنى*
*حصنى عندما يهيج على عدوى*
*اه يا الله *
*كم تشتاق اليك نفسى كأرض يابسة الى الماء*
*فليتخلل روحك ثنايا قلبى الجافة ليروى عطشها*
*ليملأنى بكل فرح*
*بكل سلام*
*بكل أمان وعزاء*
*انى احتاج إليك سيدى *
*لن أمل من طلب ذلك*
*انا محتاجك*
*انا فى اقصى درجات الحاجه اليك ياسيدى*
*فلا تبخل على*
*ولاتتركنى أعانى فى ظلام دنيتى القاحل*
*انى انتظرك*
*امين*
*+*​


----------



## ميرنا (1 مارس 2010)

جميل اوى الصلاة دى يمكن لانها من العمق 
بس متخفش هو حنين اوى ومش هيسيبك هو قلنا اسئلو تعطو اطلبو تجدو عمر محد جاله وسابه ومشى او زى ما راحلة زى مرجع بيملا مخازن القلب بتعزيات والمراحم اللى بيفيض بيا عى كل اى طالبينة بقلب خاضع ربنا معاك وينور طريقك


----------



## النور الجديد (1 مارس 2010)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *+*
> 
> *يا أبو الحنان والرحمة*
> *يا نبع التعزية والأمان*
> ...


 
سلام المسيح معك

أخي bahaa_06 الكاتب والشاعر مشكور 
لما سرد قلمك من كلمات معبره وخارجه من اعمق قلبك 
وبفعل الصلاه دي مئثره جدا وانا كنت محتاجه الها بكل كلمه وكل حرف وانا عارفه انه الرب موجود وشايف كل حاجه وعارف قد ايه احنا محتاجين اله وانه لازم نشكره الرب كل وقت على كل شيء ​ 
الرب يبارك مجهودك
وتعب محبتك​


----------



## zezza (1 مارس 2010)

عارفينك يا رب قريب مننا عارفين ان ايدك بتعمل عارفين ان كله للخير 
محتاجينك يا رب تكون معانا فى كل شئ فى وقت ضغفنا و خطيتنا كون معانا فى وقت آلمنا كون ويانا 
احنا مالناش غيرك اسمع يا رب لصراخ كل واحد بيناديك امل اذنيك لصلواتنا لانك لا تشاء موت الخاطى مثلما يرجع و تحيا نفسه 
ارحمنا يا الهى و كل اللى فى ضيقة افرجها عليه و كل شخص بعيد عنك رجعه لحظيرتك يا راعينا الحنون
بشفاعة ام النور و جميع كصاف القديسيين استجيب لنا يا الله 
امين​


----------



## جيلان (1 مارس 2010)

*بجد صلاة عميقة جدا ومن قلبك
ومتقلقش ربنا الى بيلجىء ليه عمره ما بيخزله
ربنا معاك ويساعدك لتجد ضالتك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 مارس 2010)

*آميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
فى أسم يسوع المسيح
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 مارس 2010)

*امين
بجد صلاة حلوة اوى
ربنا معاك يا بهاء​*


----------



## جارجيوس (1 مارس 2010)

امين امين
كل الشكر لك يا بهاء ​


----------



## النهيسى (1 مارس 2010)

*كتبت فأبدعت فعلا ... بكلمات روعه ومن القلب ومعبره ... ومميــــــــــــــــزه


شكرا

الرب يبارك موهبتك

أهديك ورودى



​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 مارس 2010)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *+*
> 
> *يا أبو الحنان والرحمة*
> *يا نبع التعزية والأمان*
> ...


 

*يا رب امي خروفك الضال و اختي خروفك الضال ضلوا عنك و شردوا*

*رجعهم يا رب لحظيرتك عشان يكون راعي واحد و رعيه واحده *

*لا تبخل علي ولا تتركني اعاني في ظلام دنيتي القاحل فانا انتظر خلاصك *
*يا رب انت قلت بنفسك من ابنه يسئله حيه فيعطيه سمكه من ابنه يسئله رغيفا فيعطيه حجرا و من يسئله بيضه فيعطيه عقربا انت قولت كدا بنفسك و دي وعودك يا رب و انا واثقه فيها *

*ارجوك يا رب امي خروف ضال و تايه في الحياه دور عليها و اختي خروف ضال تايه دور عليها و لاقيهم و ضمهم ليك بقي و ادخل يا رئيس السلام البيت و املاه بسلامك بقي انا مستنيه دا *

*انت يا رب قولت ان اتفق اثنان منكم علي شئ يكون لهم*

*مراحمك الصادقه بقي يا رب*

*باسمك بصلي*

*آمين*


----------



## الروح النارى (1 مارس 2010)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *+*
> 
> *انى احتاج إليك سيدى *
> *لن أمل من طلب ذلك*
> ...


 
*:94:        شـــكراااً ليـــ   bahaa_06 ــك    :94:        *
*نعم يارب نحن فى حاجة شديدة إليك*
*أمواج وهموم الحياة تجذبنا بعيداً عنك*
*أجذبنى يا إلهى نحوك .... فأجرى أليك *
*وألوذ بحضنك الدافىء*
*وأسمع صوت قلبك النابض بالحب*
*لقد أشتريتك بدمى*
*كفاك  بعداً عنى *
*أنا دائماً فى انتظارك*
*لاتخف مهما كانت خطاياك *
*لقد غسلتها لك على عود الصليب*
*تعال إلىًّ وأرتوى من نبع الحب الفياض*
*نعم ياربى أنت هو الحب *
*ومن يرتوى منك لايتركك أبداً*
*:smi106:بل يفيض  منه على الآخرين :smi106:*
*آ مــــــــــــــين*
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 مارس 2010)

*امين يارب استجب *
*صلاة جميلة جدا*
*ربنا يكون معاك ويرشدك للصالح *
*بصلوات امنا العدرا وجميع القديسيين*​


----------



## marmora jesus (1 مارس 2010)

اسمحلي ارد علي الصلاة بحاجة كنت كتبتها
تخيلت ان المسيح بيقولها لكل شخص فينا

*هل انت تعبان حزين موجوع القلب ؟

هل رأسك مزدحمة من كثرة المشاكل والتفكير في المستقبل؟*

*هل لسانك قد كل من كثرة الكلام والعتاب ؟*

*هل اكتافك تعبت من المسئولية التي وضعت عليها ؟*

*هل ظهرك انحني من ثقل الحمل عليه؟*

*هل قلبك قد مل من انتظار النهاية لكل هذا العذاب ؟*

*اني وجدت لك الحل وسأعطيه لك هدية دون مقابل كعادتي معك*

*انظر الي وانا معلق علي الصليب*

*ثبت انظارك في عيني ستجدها ممتلئة بالدموع من اجلك انت*

*من اجل تعبك وهمومك انا ابكي*

*نظرات عيني تقول لك : انا معك واشعر بك وابكي قبل انت تبكي انت*

*اني اتقاسم معك همك وحزنك*

*اعطني همك كله لي وانساه لا تشغل بالك به مرة اخري*

*اتركه لي سأجد لك الحل المناسب الذي يسعدك*

*القي همومك كلها علي ولا تشغل بالك بحالتي لان كل ما اريده هو راحتك*

*ما اسعد تلك اللحظة عندما اري قلبك سعيدا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*لا تحزن ابدا يا ابني لاني جئت من اجلك انت لكي أفرحك .*

​


----------



## mero_engel (1 مارس 2010)

*يارب انت وحدك اللي عالم بضعفنا وتقصرنا في حقك وحقك نفسنا *
*علمنا ازاي يارب نحبك *
*جوعنا ليك واشبعنا بيك*
*سامحنا يارب ورجعنا لحضنك *
*كلام جميل وخارج من قلب صادق *
*مشكور يا بهاء *
*الرب يباركك*
​


----------



## tasoni queena (2 مارس 2010)

*جميلة جدا 

اكيد محتاجين الصلاة دايما فى حياتنا

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (2 مارس 2010)

*الم تجول أياما لتبحث عن خروف ضال*
*فانا هنا يا سيدى*
*منتظر مجيئك لى *
*فأرجلي عالقتين فى دروب شائكة*
*ويداى منهكتان من حملى الثقيل*
*انا هنا سيدى وحيدا

**امين يارب وانا بانتظارك
صلاة جميلة اوى اخ بهاء
ميرسى لك كتير للكلام الجميل والصلاة من القلب
الرب معك ويباركك اخى*​


----------



## kalimooo (2 مارس 2010)

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## bahaa_06 (5 مارس 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *يا رب امي خروفك الضال و اختي خروفك الضال ضلوا عنك و شردوا*
> 
> *رجعهم يا رب لحظيرتك عشان يكون راعي واحد و رعيه واحده *
> 
> ...


* آمين *
*يسوع يقدر *
*يحول الاناء بل يعيد تشكيله*​


----------



## مريم12 (7 مارس 2010)

*امين
صلاة جميلة جدا و طالعة من القلب
ميرسى جدا على الصلاة يا استاذ بهاء​*


----------



## youhnna (7 مارس 2010)

*اميييييييييييييين
شكرااااااااااااا للصلاة الرائعة
للنشيد الجميل
للنفس الصارخة بترتيله صلاة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## farou2 (8 مارس 2010)

صلاة رائعة 
والرب اكيد سمعها 
هو حنووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون علينا  
شكرا له لان دفع ثمن خطايانا عنا وحررنا وذكانا بدمه الطاهر 
ماذا يمكن ان نقول غير آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآهااااااااااااااااااات 
اه تعقبها اه وماذا نسمعه يقول ابني حبيبي انت لي انت لي 
اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانت لي فلا تخف انا معك ولن اتركك 
تعال الي اريد قلبك ومنه انقيك فان كانت خطياك سوداء تصير بيضاء كالثلج 
له كل المجد وكل الكرامة 
مبارك اسمه الذي وهب لنا ان نسمى عليه 
وبدون استحقاق منا 
ان اقل كلمة يمكن ان نقولها هي اكبرها عندنا نحبك يا ربنا وصخرت خلاصنا ​


----------

